# How to NT-maxx?



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

What even is NT? Does that mean to talk to women like a simp and laugh at normie jokes even though you don't find them funny?

Can someone explain how to act NT?

My logic is always that if a woman doesn't talk to me she doesn't want me, is NT-maxxing that I have to talk to a woman if I find her attractive?


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> What even is NT? Does that mean to talk to women like a simp and laugh at normie jokes even though you don't find them funny?
> 
> Can someone explain how to act NT?
> 
> My logic is always that if a woman doesn't talk to me she doesn't want me, is NT-maxxing that I have to talk to a woman if I find her attractive?


Your logic is correct, if woman doesn't talk to you she doesn't like you 

As for how to NT max, get off the internet except normie apps like IG. Stop talking to weird people. Make normal friends, do normal things


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Your logic is correct, if woman doesn't talk to you she doesn't like you
> 
> As for how to NT max, get off the internet except normie apps like IG. Stop talking to weird people. Make normal friends, do normal things


i dont IGmaxx because of statesurveillance; look at my pff I cant do normal things


----------



## hebbewem (Dec 7, 2021)

Nt=neurotypical so not autistic


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> i dont IGmaxx because of statesurveillance; look at my pff I cant do normal things


"How do I be normal" 

"Sorry I can't be normal, also feds watching" 

LOL 

You guys crack me up fr


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Nt=neurotypical so not autistic


I know what neurotypical means how do I act neurotypical for women. Do I approach or do they approach me


----------



## hebbewem (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> I know what neurotypical means how do I act neurotypical for women. Do I approach or do they approach me


If women like you they will approach


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> If women like you they will approach


Brutal I have never been approached. Any tips for me? I always get looks but never approached.

I just went out and two girls got nervous but didn't talk to me.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Brutal I have never been approached. Any tips for me? I always get looks but never approached.
> 
> I just went out and two girls got nervous but didn't talk to me.


Hard to say if it's because you're ugly or give weird vibes, since no pics


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

Also could be that you can't read social cues so you don't know what a female "approach" is


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Hard to say if it's because you're ugly or give weird vibes, since no pics


No I'm good looking, I don't post my pics because of privacy reasons. I dress really well and look high class.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> No I'm good looking, I don't post my pics because of privacy reasons. I dress really well and look high class.


Well, if you are good looking, you either give weird vibes or don't realize when girls are giving you obvious cues


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Also could be that you can't read social cues so you don't know what a female "approach" is


True this most likely is it, they got nervous and started making stupid mistakes. Is that a sign or what? I thu=ought they were beign retarded.


----------



## OnlyCameHereToSay (Dec 7, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> If women like you they will approach


Legit. Approaching a woman in public especially is cringe AF. Work on looking good to the point where you'll catch one's interest.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Well, if you are good looking, you either give weird vibes or don't realize when girls are giving you obvious cues


What is a "female approach" bro? How do they approach?

Whenever I see Chad getting approach they act like apes and throw themselves at them, how did you get approached by your girl.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Harvester said:


> I'm non nt and I got approached by my oneitis but Im so non nt she thought I was pissing in a trash can in class and this medium ugly boy stole her from me


You're still in highschool bro it doesn't count


----------



## vtribal (Dec 7, 2021)

getting off this site helps


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> True this most likely is it, they got nervous and started making stupid mistakes. Is that a sign or what? I thu=ought they were beign retarded.


Nervous in what context? They were already talking to you? If so, yes likely that's a cue

If a girl talks to you in a situation where she doesn't have to, and doesn't have an obvious reason to do so, it's because she is attracted to you

For instance. I was at the gym and this girl came up to me, asked if she could ask me some questions for a college survey. I said sure and answered her questions. She said thank you, I said "let's grab a drink." I smashed a week or two later. Because I correctly understood that her making an excuse to talk to me=approach

It's usually not going to be as obvious as "wow you're cute can I get your number?"


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Nervous in what context? They were already talking to you? If so, yes likely that's a cue
> 
> If a girl talks to you in a situation where she doesn't have to, and doesn't have an obvious reason to do so, it's because she is attracted to you
> 
> ...


Damn they wanted me. Next time I see them I'll ask for their numbers and have a threesome.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Nervous in what context? They were already talking to you? If so, yes likely that's a cue
> 
> If a girl talks to you in a situation where she doesn't have to, and doesn't have an obvious reason to do so, it's because she is attracted to you
> 
> ...


What if they start talking to each other to signal high status? Is that an approach too?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Harvester said:


> Cope, my oneitis said that she wants to marry me and started holding my hand but I'm so non nt she thought I was pissing in a trash can in class and a medium ugly faggot stole her


Bro we've seen your face. Whatever you say doesn't count. @FloridaDude is white so he is the professor of this shit


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

Harvester said:


> Cope, my oneitis said that she wants to marry me and started holding my hand but I'm so non nt she thought I was pissing in a trash can in class and a medium ugly faggot stole her


So she said something 

But you didn't smash LOL so what does it matter?


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> What if they start talking to each other to signal high status? Is that an approach too?


What do you mean by this


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> What do you mean by this


They got nervous and started talking to each other to signal they were best friends and giggling. Does this count too? Keep in mine I'm mascmaxxed. So Maybe I intimidate some women.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> They got nervous and started talking to each other to signal they were best friends and giggling. Does this count too? Keep in mine I'm mascmaxxed. So Maybe I intimidate some women.


I think I'm not understanding the full story because you're not explaining it well lol. You're just telling me you saw two girls talking to each other. I don't even know where you fit in to that story


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Harvester said:


> It's over I'm non nt


You can work on it bro you're still in highschool it's not over yet. What is your ethnicity?


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I think I'm not understanding the full story because you're not explaining it well lol. You're just telling me you saw two girls talking to each other. I don't even know where you fit in to that story


It's simple. I showed up at a place. Two receptionists my age are there to help me. They see my outfit and my face and they immediately get nervous and a little red. They want to give me a card of the place but they fuck it up, because they are nervous which makes me think they are retarded, but maybe they are just attracted to me. Then they notice that they are making dumb ass mistakes so they start giggling to each other about how dumb they are. Instead of handing the card on the table she hands it in my hand and looks like she is in Freeze mode (fight, flight or freeze). 

I frequent this place btw


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> It's simple. I showed up at a place. Two receptionists my age are there to help me. They see my outfit and my face and they immediately get nervous and a little red. They want to give me a card of the place but they fuck it up, because they are nervous which makes me think they are retarded, but maybe they are just attracted to me. Then they notice that they are making dumb ass mistakes so they start giggling to each other about how dumb they are. Instead of handing the card on the table she hands it in my hand and looks like she is in Freeze mode (fight, flight or freeze).
> 
> I frequent this place btw


Hard to say. When I said "when females don't have an obvious reason to talk to you," this is a case where it's literally their job to talk to you. I'm not saying they weren't interested but can't say


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Hard to say. When I said "when females don't have an obvious reason to talk to you," this is a case where it's literally their job to talk to you. I'm not saying they weren't interested but can't say


Hmm true. I will go back tomorrow ask for number and report back if I get rejected or not.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Hmm true. I will go back tomorrow ask for number and report back if I get rejected or not.


You have to do it organically. If you just go there with your only purpose being getting her number, you risk giving weirdo vibes even if she was attracted to you. Because it sends the message that you wanted to earlier, but were too scared, but then ruminated about her for days and finally went there to ask, because it's a really big deal for you. 

That is obviously a very bad message to send, so ask for it next time you're there already and she's talking to you. Better yet, never ask "for a number." Ask if she wants to go out. Then if she says yes you exchange numbers


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> You have to do it organically. If you just go there with your only purpose being getting her number, you risk giving weirdo vibes even if she was attracted to you. Because it sends the message that you wanted to earlier, but were too scared, but then ruminated about her for days and finally went there to ask, because it's a really big deal for you.
> 
> That is obviously a very bad message to send, so ask for it next time you're there already and she's talking to you. Better yet, never ask "for a number." Ask if she wants to go out. Then if she says yes you exchange numbers


Nice but I don't like paying for dates because it makes me feel like betabuxx; how to cope?


----------



## Gonthar (Dec 7, 2021)

Before approaching any women you should learn to be NT with other people, with your friends, classmates, co-workers, etc., including guys and girls, that means friendly, talkative, socially well adjusted, able to chit-chat about pretty much anything, etc.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Nice but I don't like paying for dates because it makes me feel like betabuxx; how to cope?


I didn't say the word date, and also in 2021 a date is anything. You don't have to spend money, I rarely do


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Before approaching any women you should learn to be NT with other people, with your friends, classmates, co-workers, etc., including guys and girls, that means friendly, talkative, socially well adjusted, able to chit-chat about pretty much anything, etc.


Yep


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Before approaching any women you should learn to be NT with other people, with your friends, classmates, co-workers, etc., including guys and girls, that means friendly, talkative, socially well adjusted, able to chit-chat about pretty much anything, etc.


Yeah I can hold convo. I think I just intimidate them a little so I will start a conversation next time I see them.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Your logic is correct, if woman doesn't talk to you she doesn't like you
> 
> As for how to NT max, get off the internet except normie apps like IG. Stop talking to weird people. Make normal friends, do normal things



But that goes against those classic threads of people posting about how girls try and talk to them/ask them out etc. only because to humiliate, bully, attack them.

But you mentioned queues later in the thread, any info on what they might be? Or just general cause i’ve had girls over the years give off vibes but I was always too much of a dense moron to pick it up until years later.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I didn't say the word date, and also in 2021 a date is anything. You don't have to spend money, I rarely do


Based.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Harvester said:


> Where have you seen my face? @roninmaxxer


you are a subhuman nigger you said so yourself


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

Preoximerianas said:


> But that goes against those classic threads of people posting about how girls try and talk to them/ask them out etc. only because to humiliate, bully, attack them.
> 
> But you mentioned queues later in the thread, any info on what they might be? Or just general cause i’ve had girls over the years give off vibes but I was always too much of a dense moron to pick it up until years later.


This is an extremely uncommon scenario, which only seems common because we're on a forum where some of the biggest weirdos and ugliest people concentrate. 

& This is only a somewhat common thing in high school. Hopefully someone in that situation has the self awareness to realize they're being made fun of

For the vast majority of people, girls talking to you does not mean they're playing a mean trick on you. Most girls go to immense lengths to avoid conversation and eye contact with guys they don't like, because their whole life experience is being endlessly harassed by men they aren't interested in


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

Preoximerianas said:


> But that goes against those classic threads of people posting about how girls try and talk to them/ask them out etc. only because to humiliate, bully, attack them.
> 
> But you mentioned queues later in the thread, any info on what they might be? Or just general cause i’ve had girls over the years give off vibes but I was always too much of a dense moron to pick it up until years later.


I kinda already said m8. If a girl talks to you but she doesn't have to, or have an obvious reason to, it's a cue. Also a look and a smile from a random girl MAY be a cue. Etc. Feel free to drop stories and I'll give you my take


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I kinda already said m8. If a girl talks to you but she doesn't have to, or have an obvious reason to, it's a cue. Also a look and a smile from a random girl MAY be a cue. Etc. Feel free to drop stories and I'll give you my take


You are a legend.

Whenever a woman talks to me when she doesn't have to/it isn't neccesary my default robot response will be 

1. answer question
2. "you look cure let me take you out sometime."


----------



## Gad (Dec 7, 2021)

imo NTmaxing should be finding and fixing all of your mental disorders
being as mentally healhy as possible


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Gad said:


> imo NTmaxing should be finding and fixing all of your mental disorders
> being as mentally healhy as possible


I don't think I have mental disorders except misogyny.


----------



## Gad (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> I don't think I have mental disorders except misogyny.


if you dont have any, then the best you could do is to not blame yourself and think u need ntmaxxing

and ofc making life enjoyable so you can have abundant dopamine and function at your best


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> You are a legend.
> 
> Whenever a woman talks to me when she doesn't have to/it isn't neccesary my default robot response will be
> 
> ...


Nice. Do it, worst she can say is no thank you, & you will have lost nothing 

I'd drop the "you look cute" though, don't compliment girls 

Also be patient while they react. Don't instantly cave if they don't instantly say yes. As to what I mean by that, I'll give more details about the gym story 

I said "let's grab a drink." She didn't instantly say "yes ok!" Her eyes widened in surprised and she didn't say anything for a few seconds, and started nervously laughing. I just didn't say anything and waited for her response 

At that point I could have caved and said something like "it's cool, no worries" or "if you want!" If I did that, 100% it's a no. 

After a second though she said "I would like that, but unfortunately I do have a boyfriend." I smiled and said "a friendly drink then" and THEN she said ok 

Point is, and it's basic people skills really, but sometimes interactions don't go as planned. When other people say something you don't know how to react to, pause and keep listening. Often they'll add something. Better than cutting them off to assume the rejection


----------



## Cuervo (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> This is an extremely uncommon scenario, which only seems common because we're on a forum where some of the biggest weirdos and ugliest people concentrate.
> 
> & This is only a somewhat common thing in high school. Hopefully someone in that situation has the self awareness to realize they're being made fun of
> 
> For the vast majority of people, girls talking to you does not mean they're playing a mean trick on you. Most girls go to immense lengths to avoid conversation and eye contact with guys they don't like, because their whole life experience is being endlessly harassed by men they aren't interested in


i agree. even my mom acknowledges this. "if girls didn't like you they wouldn't even make eye contact with you. girls are mean, they literally tell each other "don't look at him, don't look" whispering.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Nice. Do it, worst she can say is no thank you, & you will have lost nothing
> 
> I'd drop the "you look cute" though, don't compliment girls
> 
> ...


did you smash on that occasion?


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> did you smash on that occasion?


Yeah I'm still smashing on occasion


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Yeah I'm still smashing on occasion


when she has bf? this is just dogshit man. makes me lose hope in foids if they have absolutely no loyalty


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> when she has bf? this is just dogshit man. makes me lose hope in foids if they have absolutely no loyalty


She didn't really have a boyfriend. She was seeing some other dude at the time, they were in that stage of seeing each other where you're not official yet but it's becoming implied/around the corner. She ghosted him when we started fucking 

But yeah I've fucked a lot of girls with bfs. You should never have "faith" in loyalty. Women cheat, men cheat, only trust yourself, and your family if you're lucky enough to have a good one. Is what it is unfortunately, we can either be the cucker or the cucked


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> She didn't really have a boyfriend. She was seeing some other dude at the time, they were in that stage of seeing each other where you're not official yet but it's becoming implied/around the corner. She ghosted him when we started fucking
> 
> But yeah I've fucked a lot of girls with bfs. You should never have "faith" in loyalty. Women cheat, men cheat, only trust yourself, and your family if you're lucky enough to have a good one. Is what it is unfortunately, we can either be the cucker or the cucked


how old is she and what is her bodycount? @FloridaDude


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> how old is she and what is her bodycount? @FloridaDude


20 when we met 21 now

She said I'm dude #4. I always take that with a grain of salt. How true it may or may not be doesn't matter to me anyway, and I didn't ask

She's actually a pretty great girl compared to your average girl in the west in 2021, lots of them are just garbage


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> 20 when we met 21 now
> 
> She said I'm dude #4. I always take that with a grain of salt. How true it may or may not be doesn't matter to me anyway, and I didn't ask
> 
> She's actually a pretty great girl compared to your average girl in the west in 2021, lots of them are just garbage


4x5 = 20. That's actually not bad but her pair bonding is already fucked.
After parter 6 the pairbonding is obliterated.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Harvester said:


> Can you answer my question please


what is your question my child


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> 4x5 = 20. That's actually not bad but her pair bonding is already fucked.
> After parter 6 the pairbonding is obliterated.


You can't really go by some dumb multiply by 5 rule because girls can just pick totally arbitrary numbers. 

A girl could say 4 and it could literally be 4, or it could be 200. The only truth is "we don't know and never will," but that makes dudes uncomfortable so we make up these silly little multiplication rules


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> You can't really go by some dumb multiply by 5 rule because girls can just pick totally arbitrary numbers.
> 
> A girl could say 4 and it could literally be 4, or it could be 200. The only truth is "we don't know and never will," but that makes dudes uncomfortable so we make up these silly little multiplication rules


Cope. They always lower their bodycount in order to seem more feminine and pure. If a woman says anything higher than 4 she's public property.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Harvester said:


> Have you seen my subhuman picture? Do I look subhuman?


Yes I've seen it my son. No you don't look subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Harvester said:


> This boy mogs me?
> View attachment 1431163


Face, no. Height, yes.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> Cope. They always lower their bodycount in order to seem more feminine and pure. If a woman says anything higher than 4 she's public property.


I'm not coping, because I'm not emotionally invested in her, and don't care what her number is particularly.

Yes, we can safely agree that women tend to lie and significantly reduce their number

What we CANNOT agree on is that you can ever know the real number of a girl by multiplying by some other number. This is absurd, obviously. You can't read people's minds and they can just tell you whatever the fuck they want

If you think this way, you are the same as girls who read Cosmopolitan articles about "What is Chad really thinking?" Women have no clue what we're thinking, and vice versa. Just learn to accept that you don't know, and you can't know

Now, what you can reasonably guess is whether or not her number is in an acceptable range. But you don't know that through her telling you, you know it through observing her behavior (specifically pair bonding traits like you mentioned)


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I'm not coping, because I'm not emotionally invested in her, and don't care what her number is particularly.
> 
> Yes, we can safely agree that women tend to lie and significantly reduce their number
> 
> ...


"we're" 

"chad"

pick one dude


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> "we're"
> 
> "chad"
> 
> pick one dude


I'm sorry you see yourself in that light G 😬 I hope you make it


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I'm sorry you see yourself in that light G 😬 I hope you make it


I'll see if I'm a Chad or not when I talk to those girls at the reception


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Harvester said:


> View attachment 1431169


fbi.. yes i want to make an report


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> What even is NT? Does that mean to talk to women like a simp and laugh at normie jokes even though you don't find them funny?
> 
> Can someone explain how to act NT?
> 
> My logic is always that if a woman doesn't talk to me she doesn't want me, is NT-maxxing that I have to talk to a woman if I find her attractive?





FloridaDude said:


> This is an extremely uncommon scenario, which only seems common because we're on a forum where some of the biggest weirdos and ugliest people concentrate.
> 
> & This is only a somewhat common thing in high school. Hopefully someone in that situation has the self awareness to realize they're being made fun of
> 
> For the vast majority of people, girls talking to you does not mean they're playing a mean trick on you. Most girls go to immense lengths to avoid conversation and eye contact with guys they don't like, because their whole life experience is being endlessly harassed by men they aren't interested in


*"Most girls go to immense lengths to avoid conversation and eye contact with guys they don't like, because their whole life experience is being endlessly harassed by men they aren't interested in"*

Very legit. Question is do women have this on 24/7? Around and about like apartment/walking dog...etc i feel like they have huge sheilds up.
Yet I can get iOis from attractive girls at my nice gym. But complete strangers in passing they don't even glance


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> "Most girls go to immense lengths to avoid conversation and eye contact with guys they don't like, because their whole life experience is being endlessly harassed by men they aren't interested in"
> 
> Very legit. Question is do women have this on 24/7? Around and about like apartment/walking dog...etc i feel like they have huge sheilds up.
> Yet I can get iOis from attractive girls at my nice gym. But complete strangers they don't even glance


post pic of your face


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 7, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> "Most girls go to immense lengths to avoid conversation and eye contact with guys they don't like, because their whole life experience is being endlessly harassed by men they aren't interested in"
> 
> Very legit. Question is do women have this on 24/7? Around and about like apartment/walking dog...etc i feel like they have huge sheilds up.
> Yet I can get iOis from attractive girls at my nice gym. But complete strangers they don't even glance


Good question 

If a girl doesn't think you're attractive, obviously she won't talk to you anywhere 

But yes, the environment matters. Life is very different for girls and the world is an unsafe place for them. So in certain environments like walking down the street in front of their apartment, walking alone somewhere it's not daytime and crowded, etc., their guard is up in general because they're vulnerable. So they're more antisocial and may ignore you whereas they might come talk to you in another environment 

So yeah they're less receptive in these situations because they feel less comfortable and secure. Obviously if you're really hot to them they may talk to you anyway, but that more depends on the individual girl and her temperament


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Dec 7, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Good question
> 
> If a girl doesn't think you're attractive, obviously she won't talk to you anywhere
> 
> ...


Legit


roninmaxxer said:


> What even is NT? Does that mean to talk to women like a simp and laugh at normie jokes even though you don't find them funny?
> 
> Can someone explain how to act NT?
> 
> My logic is always that if a woman doesn't talk to me she doesn't want me, is NT-maxxing that I have to talk to a woman if I find her attractive?


OP 
Don't confuse NT with being charasmatic loud alpha.

NT is basic communication skills with same or opposite sex without spurging out or getting super nervoues. Just start talking to coworkers/friends/neighbors/cashiers...etc.

NT is most womens threshold


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Legit
> 
> OP
> Don't confuse NT with being charasmatic loud alpha.
> ...


Based


----------



## yersplifsir (Dec 7, 2021)

U probs just need drugs 4 NTmax cuz it worked 4 my bro


----------

